# Welches Linux?



## Layna (25. November 2004)

Hi .
Ok, ich habe in Aussicht endlich einen Zweitrechner zu bekommen... und der soll auf Linux laufen.
(Zur erklärung: Mein aktueller läuft auf Win98... weil der mal dafür zusammengestellt wurde und Problemlos läuft, und ich ohnehin keine sensiblen Daten drauf habe. Never touch a running system ).
Eigentlich will ich nur ganz einfach Internet, Office und eventuell ein bis zwei kleine Spiele... Primär halt zum surfen gedacht.
Welche Distribution würdet ihr empfehlen? Also, welche Distri ist am besten zum Installieren und dann nicht mehr drum kümmern? 
Ciao
    Larayna


----------



## MCIglo (25. November 2004)

Larayna hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also, welche Distri ist am besten zum Installieren und dann nicht mehr drum kümmern?


Am besten, du nimmst den PC und stellst ihn in den Keller. Das ist die einzige Möglichkeit, dass du dich nicht mehr darum kümmern musst!


Und nun etwas konstruktiver: Suse eignet sich für Anfänger am besten, auch wenn sie ständig unstable Software einbaun.
Als absolute Profi-Distri kann ich nur WHoppix (http://whoppix.info/) empfehlen. Das ist nun aber eher an die erfahreneren Anwender hier gerichtet


----------



## RedWing (25. November 2004)

> Suse eignet sich für Anfänger am besten, auch wenn sie ständig unstable Software einbaun.



Ich hätte gern ein paar Argumente, Beispiele für deine obige Aussage...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## redlama (25. November 2004)

Also ich würde mich anschließen, dass SuSE für Anfänger sehr gut geeignet ist (habe selber mit SuSE angefangen).
Viele Linuxer die ich kenne nutzen fast nur noch Debian. Du kannst aber auch Slackware oder Mandrake nutzen.

redlama

P.S. Du musst übrigens nicht zwingend einen "Zweitrechner" für Linux haben. Du kannst auch beide OS nebeneinander auf einem Rechner laufen lassen.


----------



## Helmut Klein (25. November 2004)

Eine kurze Bemühung der Suchfunktion ergab folgendes Ergebnis...

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials142158.html&highlight=linux
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials9139.html&highlight=linux
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials70984.html&highlight=linux


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (25. November 2004)

Ich kann Fedora Linux empfehlen. Ist relativ einfach zu installieren, die meiste Arbeit wird einem abgenommen, die Hardwareerkennung arbeitet zuverlässig, das Paketsystem ist vernünftig...


----------



## Layna (25. November 2004)

MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Am besten, du nimmst den PC und stellst ihn in den Keller. Das ist die einzige Möglichkeit, dass du dich nicht mehr darum kümmern musst!



LOL, um den PC kümmer ich mich noch... nur das OS soll bitte da sein und keine Zicken mehr machen 
Und Zweitrechner nehme ich weil ich so sicher sein kann dass immer einer läuft!
Wäre ziemlicher mist wenn ich da was kaputt mache und nicht mehr online kann wegen reperaturfragen, weil ist ja kaputt  :suspekt: ....
Jedenfalls schonmal danke für die bisherigen Ratschläge


----------



## MCIglo (25. November 2004)

RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hätte gern ein paar Argumente, Beispiele für deine obige Aussage...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> RedWing



Also ich hab noch keinen gesehen, der mit Debian angefangen hat 

Ein riesen Vorteil z.B. gegenüber den meisten anderen ist, dass es die neuste Version auch immer sofort in deutsch gibt.
Ich weiß garnicht, wie lange es gedauert hat, bis Red Hat 9.0 endlich übersetzt war.

Die Hardwareerkennung ist recht gut, KDE3 usw wird sofort mitinstalliert, es gibt bereits vorkonfigurierte PPPoE-Verbindungen für T-Online, Updates sind relativ schnell vorhanden uswusf.

CD/DVD rein und fertig ist ein standard System mit Desktop, Office etc.


----------



## RedWing (25. November 2004)

Uups sorry ich meinte Argumente bezüglich deiner
Aussage gegenüber der unstable Software die von Suse mitgeliefert wird...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## MCIglo (25. November 2004)

Ein Beispiel: als ich mir damals Suse 9.0 besorgt habe, hatte das bereits KDE 3, obwohl der damals noch nicht als stable galt.
Selbes gilt für den 2.6er Kernel in 9.1


----------



## generador (25. November 2004)

Also ich würde dir auch Suse empfehlen.

Nutze selbts Suse 8.1 als Server ohne Probleme und habe auf meinem PC Suse 9.1
Einziges Prob ist das meine Radeon nicht mit 3D läuft aber als Linux-Anfänger würde ich dir auch zu Suse raten


----------



## JohannesR (25. November 2004)

MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Beispiel: als ich mir damals Suse 9.0 besorgt habe, hatte das bereits KDE 3, obwohl der damals noch nicht als stable galt.
> Selbes gilt für den 2.6er Kernel in 9.1


Pffffff, als stable gelten und stable sein sind zwei absolut verschiedene Paar Schuhe! Ich muss einfach mal sagen, deine Aussagen in diesem Thread sind bis jetzt sehr oberflaechlich und sehr schwach. Bitte versuch doch mal einfach nicht ganz so sehr "Profi" zu sein, auch wenn dein Whoppix bestimmt sehr, sehr l33t ist.

*kopfschuettel*

On-Topic: Als Anfaenger kann ich dir SuSE, Fedora oder Knoppix installieren. Debian in seiner Urform ist zu kompliziert, Gentoo auch, Mandrake kann man sicher auch verwenden. Von SuSE wuerde ich abraten, da die aktuelle Version Geld kostet. Wenn du mich fragst, solltest du dir Knoppix runterladen, testen, und, bei gefallen, installieren. Das geht naemlich auch sehr, sehr einfach. Und zum kennenlernen ist es allemal gut!


----------



## MCIglo (25. November 2004)

Bevor du mich kritisierst, solltest du dich erstmal Informieren, was WHoppix überhaupt ist.


----------



## JohannesR (26. November 2004)

Das war keine Kritik an Whoppix, ist sicher ne nette Distribution. Viel mehr an deinem Verhalten, dich als Pro hinzustellen... So toll bist du nicht.


----------



## redlama (26. November 2004)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Als Anfaenger kann ich dir SuSE, Fedora oder Knoppix installieren. [...] Von SuSE wuerde ich abraten, da die aktuelle Version Geld kostet. Wenn du mich fragst, solltest du dir Knoppix runterladen, testen, und, bei gefallen, installieren. Das geht naemlich auch sehr, sehr einfach. Und zum kennenlernen ist es allemal gut!


Das verstehe ich nicht? Du willst Larayna SuSE, Fedora oder Knoppix installieren, rätst aber von SuSE ab, weil es was kostet? Also erstens kann man SuSE auch saugen, zweitens kann man (zur Not) auch als Anfänger was dafür bezahlen, hat dann gleich alle Original CD's + Handbuch (könnte ja vielleicht hilfreich sein) dabei und drittens vielleicht kennt Larayna ja jemanden in der Nähe, der SuSE hat und es mal fix brennt, was ja schließlich legal ist!
Und was Knoppix betrifft, da kann man zum kennenlernen auch die CD-ROM Version nehmen, die muss man noch nicht einmal installieren.

redlama


----------



## MCIglo (26. November 2004)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das war keine Kritik an Whoppix, ist sicher ne nette Distribution. Viel mehr an deinem Verhalten, dich als Pro hinzustellen... So toll bist du nicht.



Hab ich das irgendwo gemacht?
Ich habe lediglich versucht, konstruktiv zu helfen und habe Suse empfohlen. Und genau das haben auch alle anderen bisher gemacht. Ich weiß slebst, dass ich von Linux nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung habe. Jedoch weiß ich, dass WHoppix in seiner Form einzigaartig ist und wirklich von Profis für Profis entwickelt wurde!


----------



## JohannesR (26. November 2004)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das verstehe ich nicht? Du willst Larayna SuSE, Fedora oder Knoppix installieren, rätst aber von SuSE ab, weil es was kostet? Also erstens kann man SuSE auch saugen, zweitens kann man (zur Not) auch als Anfänger was dafür bezahlen, hat dann gleich alle Original CD's + Handbuch (könnte ja vielleicht hilfreich sein) dabei und drittens vielleicht kennt Larayna ja jemanden in der Nähe, der SuSE hat und es mal fix brennt, was ja schließlich legal ist!
> Und was Knoppix betrifft, da kann man zum kennenlernen auch die CD-ROM Version nehmen, die muss man noch nicht einmal installieren.
> 
> redlama




Aeh, ich meinte nicht installieren, empfehlen war das Wort, das ich suchte.  Ich bin etwas verwirrt.
Die aktuelle Version von SuSe kann man nicht als ISO saugen, wie ich bereits sagte. Zudem sollte man Software erstmal ausprobieren, bevor man sie kauft. Man macht ja auch eine Probefahrt, bevor man einen Wagen ersteht. Das Brennen ist natuerlich eine Moeglichkeit, aber auch nur eine eventuelle. Das mit Knoppix habe ich in meinem Post auch schon angedeutet, man kann es *auch* installieren, und dann hat man immerhin ein Debian...


----------



## Christian Fein (26. November 2004)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die aktuelle Version von SuSe kann man nicht als ISO saugen, wie ich bereits sagte.



Doch kann mann. Seid Novell das Ruder in der Hand hat, hat sich viel getan.

yast ist nun unter GPL.
iso sind kostenlos zu beziehen.

Die negativ Argumente gehen langsam aus 

Link zur iso:
http://www.suse.de/de/private/download/ftp/personal_iso_de.html


----------



## MCIglo (26. November 2004)

Du weißt aber, dass es sich bei deinem Link um 9.1 und nicht das aktuelle 9.2 handelt?
Und dass man ältere Versionen saugen kann ist nichts neues.


----------



## JohannesR (26. November 2004)

SuSE ist auch garnicht sooo schlecht... Es braucht nur ein apt, dann kann es schon fast losgehen.


----------



## redlama (26. November 2004)

Zur Not kann ich nur sagen, such Dir eine LinuxUserGroup in Deiner Nähe (falls Du keine kennst, da könnte Dir sicher jemand weiter helfen, ich vielleicht auch). Die können Dir garantiert helfen eine passende Linux Distribution zu besorgen, auch ohne Kosten und "legal", und sie helfen Dir auch sicher bei der Installation. Wir (die WeMeLUG) haben extra für solche Zwecke Install-Partys gemacht.

redlama


----------



## Layna (26. November 2004)

Da habe ich ja was ausgelösst mit einer einfachen frage.. 
Jedenfalls VIELEN dank für die Infos, werde das Verarbeiten und demnächst in eine Entscheidung umsetzen 
Ciao
    Larayna


----------

